# my favorite striper on the grill recipe



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

since we are all thinking striper thought i'd share this with you

striper fillets to serve 4 (probably 2 fillets from one fish unless its a bigun)

put the fillets in a glass dish to accomodate their size -- drizzle with good olive oil (turning so both sides are oily) let set 15-30 min. -- you can use melted butter/margarine for this, but it sets up & gets hard - the oo works better.

heat your grill.

in a separate saucepan, melt together 1/2-3/4 stick melted butter/marg (butter is better)
add 1/2 of a lime rind, grated
add the juice from same half of lime 
(you may use whole lime -- but this is too "limey" for me)
add about 2-3 tsps of powdered ginger -- use less if you are using real ginger, shaved, or grated
(optional- add some soy sauce if you like it--i don't usually use it)
the proportions in the sauce aren't critical-but don't overdo the lime or the ginger, or you'll find yourself adding more butter at the last minute. its a taste test kinda thing & it will taste acidy, but it'll be good on the fish.

grill striper over hot grill that has been sprayed w Pam or like product--about 7 min per side.
to serve--
pour sauce over, or serve sauce separately for guests to serve as desired. (good garnish-sauteed grape tomatoes-specially since we gor em in our garden)
excellent, served with rice (here's where i use the soy sauce when i serve) or wild rice
any combo of veggies you wish -- we like to grill up (in a grilling basket-type thing for the grill) zucchini/yellow squash slices & green & red pepper slices & onion wedges & tomatoes & mushrooms (use what you like, eliminate what you don't) all having been "marinated" (sort-of) in OO or Italian salad dressing at the same time we grill the striper.
veggies take maybe 10-12 min for crisp tender-keep an eye on em
fish takes about 15 min, depending on thickness. white wine goes well
YUMMY

also have a recipe somewhere that calls for cooking them with maple syrup (the real stuff-not the "log cabin" from the supermarket thats pretty good, but i gotta look for that one.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

my favorite is with a pat of butter,slice of onion,salt and fresh cracked pepper.Wrap this in foil and put on a hot grill.Drink a cold beer(or two,depending on who you are ).Remove from grill(10-15 min depending on the size of your fillet),open the foil and chow down!
You can also add a hint of Old Bay or J.O. spice to it..


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Sounds good, gonna try it Mama and let you know.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Sounds good... can't beat grilled striper no matter which way yah do it... i'll have to give your recipe a try though.

I do mine in foil on the grill... mirepoix (celery, potato, carrots), salt & pepper to taste, clarified butter or EVOO, bay leaves, bit of fresh thyme, squeeze of lemon, cook till done. This works in the oven well in a baking dish... you can substitute italian for butter for a little more flavor... I personally think rockfish taste great alone, no need to mask that flavor.


----------

